# Is weed good after a few years?



## smokeajoint (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey out there! I just found an old container of Mexican pot. It's old! Like several years old! It's not the kind of weed I would smoke, even when I first got it, it was for brownies so no one would get too f*cked up. Do you think I should try it or what? I don't want to make anything with it if anyone has an experience with OLD
weed so I thought I join up here and just ask. Thanks!


----------



## bigbudeddie (Dec 27, 2007)

In my experience, old weed can either be really really nice or really really harsh. Depends on how it was stored.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Dec 27, 2007)

I've smoked stuff that was at least 3 years old and it was fine, not great, but fine. Of course it also was in a light proof container (probably pretty air tight as well), which I think would make a difference.


----------



## StreetSmoker (Dec 28, 2007)

go for it, i would. and think of the history of the bud while your smoking it


----------



## SenorSanteria (Dec 28, 2007)

I smoked bud that was stored in a tupperware container for 2 years, stored in an unheated garage.

Tasted fine.. shit fucked me up. I say as long as there is no mold or anything on it... go for it.


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2008)

sell it buy sum new stuff if ya dont want to smoke it 

and ive wash'd trousers and then found stuff in there... taste'd good id say it was in there for ages since i havnt put those trousers on in a while ^^


PEACE ^^


----------

